# Flooring for Unheated log home



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Will be putting new flooring in my log home soon. This is unheated during winter months for the most part. I don’t want to do ceramic tile so interested what you have encountered with engineered wood or vinyl plank flooring. Thanks.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Vinyl plank goes together super easy and don't have to worry about water. I'd say it's about on par with wood when it comes to how cool it feels.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My cottage is not heated most of the winter November- March. In the main living area I put in 3/4" tounge and groove nail down Hickory and in the bedrooms I put in 3/4" tounge and groove nail down distressed Oak.


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

We had vinyl plank installed throughout our house, except for the bedrooms. 
Been down about 2 years now. No complaints so far. Looks good, cleans up
easily. I was concerned it might show wear in high traffic areas but hasn't, at 
least so far. Satisfied.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Main living area. 









One of the bedrooms


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be putting vinyl plank flooring in my loft. I like the looks and low maintenance of that stuff. I was going to do wood floor up there, but ease of installation is very appealing with the vinyl planks.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I'll be putting vinyl plank flooring in my loft. I like the looks and low maintenance of that stuff. I was going to do wood floor up there, but ease of installation is very appealing with the vinyl planks.


I bought the "lifeproof" stuff from HD. After seeing the whole floor I'd have picked a more textured pattern for looks but it cleans up very very easy and the tools required were a tape measure, saw and rubber mallet.


----------



## KR4x6 (Jan 13, 2007)

Vinyl plank is a breeze. Did my actual house in less than a week...


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

Agree with the life proof. Already has the backer and low maintenance


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

You can do carpet squares. Easy and will help to feel warmer.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

grapestomper said:


> You can do carpet squares. Easy and will help to feel warmer.


Too much effort to keep them clean for my place. Don’t like telling guys to take their shoes off


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> Too much effort to keep them clean for my place. Don’t like telling guys to take their shoes off


My wife has a sign right when you open the front door. It says "remove your shoes or scrub the floor" lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ds619 said:


> Agree with the life proof. Already has the backer and low maintenance


I think that's the color I have.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> My wife has a sign right when you open the front door. It says "remove your shoes or scrub the floor" lol


I understand what you are saying but I’m not doing that at hunting camp. Muddy shoes are one thing but short of that it ain’t gonna happen.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> I understand what you are saying but I’m not doing that at hunting camp. Muddy shoes are one thing but short of that it ain’t gonna happen.


I wouldnt either. Just sayin my wife is kinda crazy about her cleanliness.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

At home I get that. But yeah, at camp or a cabin it'll get cleaned before we leave. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> My wife has a sign right when you open the front door. It says "remove your shoes or scrub the floor" lol


When we had new flooring installed our neighbor widower farmer came over to see what all
the activity was. As he was about to walk in wearing his manure covered boots, my wife met him at the door and told him to take his boots off. He insisted all he wanted to do was walk
around the house and check out our new improvements and didn't think he needed to take his 
boots off. My wife looked him in the eye and said "I don't come to your house and track
cowsh!! all over your floors and you're not doing it to mine. Boots off or you can stay outside."
He didn't take his boots off and he didn't get inside. 

Whenever he comes over, he stands out on the deck and talks through the screen door or
knocks on the basement door. He still doesn't get inside with his boots on.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

lazyike said:


> When we had new flooring installed our neighbor widower farmer came over to see what all
> the activity was. As he was about to walk in wearing his manure covered boots, my wife met him at the door and told him to take his boots off. He insisted all he wanted to do was walk
> around the house and check out our new improvements and didn't think he needed to take his
> boots off. My wife looked him in the eye and said "I don't come to your house and track
> ...


Atta girl! Put her foot down


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, she don't take sh!! from nobody


----------



## Da U.P. 'eh (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't want anyone to take their boots off at our camp. Hunting boots, mud, snow, dogs, kids, even cow manure, all add to the "patina" of the place. Bring it all in with ya, along with a good attitude. Worrying about keeping the floor clean sounds like something we should leave at home.


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

I've done laminate snap type flooring in our cottage and camp that only get heated while there. Big tip is to install quarter inch fan fold foam under it. It's amazing how quickly it feels warm and actually feels more solid when walking on it. Don't know how but it does. I seen this being done on a large commerical job and the flooring guys said it's common practice. I was skeptical but glad I did it


----------

